# [OT] Najlepsze tapety?

## Pasq

Jakie sa wedlug was najlepsze tapety?? Wedlog mnie:

http://demon.hell.org.pl/wallpaper/life.png

http://demon.hell.org.pl/wallpaper/fluorescence6_p.JPG

----------

## _troll_

Dorzuc do tematu [OT] lub cos podobnego... ostatni straszny bajzel w postach sie robi...

Co do tapety - do znudzenia od 1.5 roku siedze na grzybkach  :Smile:  nie znalazlem nic ladniejszego i przyjemniejszego.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

jakie? te co mi sie podobają. nie ma najlepszych.. kazdy ma inny gust, ao gustach z reguly sie nie dyskutuje.. btw. temat uwazam za troche bezsensowny... ale to tylko IMHO..

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. temat uwazam za troche bezsensowny... ale to tylko IMHO..

 

Trochę, ale grzybki rulezz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## grzewho

najlepsze tapety sa na placu pigalle ;P

----------

## miscz

dzialy minimalistic, sf i tech z devianta + pixelgirl i zawsze mozna znalezc cos milego dla oka  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

www.deviantart.com :: walpapers rox  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

Rezygnuje z grzybków   :Very Happy: 

http://www.patrick.fremont.ca.us/media/linux/lg/aax.jpg

.

----------

## skiera

na tapetę najlepsze są gołe babki ;P

----------

## Dawid159

Strus fajna tapetka  :Smile:  Jak narazie dorzucam link do swojej  :Very Happy:  (tapetki oczywiście  :Very Happy: ) http://tapety.serwerek.pl/tapety/0014.jpg

----------

## no4b

skins.be

----------

## fallow

my best -> http://www.deviantart.com/view/1553943/  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

fallow naprawde swietna strona ;] 

jak narazie u mnie na tapecie : http://www.deviantart.com/view/12365779/

----------

## HezniK

witam

to moje tapetki

oryginalna i dwie przerobione (tło a'la matrix jest autorstwa Aarona Shi)

http://img56.exs.cx/img56/5378/dtbmshirow14_1280.jpg

http://img56.exs.cx/img56/3021/asd13.jpg

http://img67.exs.cx/img67/3771/asd9.jpg

----------

## Pepek

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Strus fajna tapetka  Jak narazie dorzucam link do swojej  (tapetki oczywiście ) http://tapety.serwerek.pl/tapety/0014.jpg

 

Mialem swego czasu ta tapetke przez jakies pol roku.

 *HezniK wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> to moje tapetki
> 
> oryginalna i dwie przerobione (tło a'la matrix jest autorstwa Aarona Shi)
> ...

 

Skad masz te zajefajne tapetki/zdjecia tychze mang ? Rzuc no jakims linkiem.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Robert W.

Tapety które ostatnio używam to takie:

http://robertw6.republika.pl/Cerulean.jpg

http://robertw6.republika.pl/Vecapolis.jpg

http://robertw6.republika.pl/Subterfuge.jpg

http://robertw6.republika.pl/diffengin_1600.jpg

----------

## HezniK

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Skad masz te zajefajne tapetki/zdjecia tychze mang ? Rzuc no jakims linkiem. 
> 
> 

 

no na przyklad stąd:

http://www.idorudepot.de/shirow/gallery.html

http://www.motorballer.org/shirow/walls.html

http://www.digitalboing.com/wpmshirow.asp

pozdrawiam

----------

## Woocash

 *HezniK wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> to moje tapetki
> 
> oryginalna i dwie przerobione (tło a'la matrix jest autorstwa Aarona Shi)
> ...

 

@HezniK można prosić o oryginalną tapete Aarona Shi ? Chodzi mi o tą bez tej mangii.

EDIT:Już znalazłem  :Razz:  daje link http://aaronshi.com/linux/gentoomatrix1024.jpg

----------

## C1REX

Dobre na tapetę na koncie root-a

http://www.deviantart.com/view/13259230/

Moja na dziś:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/13292287/

Uwielbiam takie motywy:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/13301165/

i

http://dugnet.com/klown/wallpaper/show.php?id=_wallpaper/_other/forestspirit

----------

## jey

ja polecam http://dugnet.com/klown/

----------

## Woocash

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> [ciach...]
> 
> Uwielbiam takie motywy:
> 
> http://fs5.deviantart.com/i/2004/354/1/8/Dunny_Wallpaper_1024x768_by_pausedsilence.jpg

 

404 File not found   :Shocked: 

Ma ktoś to jeszcze oprócz mnie ?

----------

## Rav70

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> 404 File not found   

 

U mnie działa  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## C1REX

Na wszelki wypadek zmieniłem link i dodałem kolejny.

----------

## milu

 *jey wrote:*   

> ja polecam http://dugnet.com/klown/

 

Faktycznie bardzo fajne tapetki  :Very Happy: 

Dodam dwie od siebie

Podwodne pingwiny

Heh ten motyl!

----------

## nelchael

 *milu_m wrote:*   

> Heh ten motyl!

 

I logo RH w tle  :Confused: 

----------

## milu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *milu_m wrote:*   Heh ten motyl! 
> 
> I logo RH w tle 

 

Niestety - z Gentoo nie znalazłem  :Sad:  nikt nie miał czasu/chęci na zrobienie takowego?  :Razz: 

----------

## C1REX

http://www.digart.pl

Link znaleziony na zagranicznym portalu. 

Zawartośc naprawdę musiała się spodobać, skoro podano link do polskojęzycznej strony : )

----------

## Dawid159

http://en.crystalxp.net/ Tux w roli głównej  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> http://www.digart.pl
> 
> Link znaleziony na zagranicznym portalu. 
> 
> Zawartośc naprawdę musiała się spodobać, skoro podano link do polskojęzycznej strony : )

 

mnie sie b.podoba  :Smile: 

nawet mniej deviantuje z racji owego linku  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## qdlacz

Polecam to

http://www.animewallpapers.com

a ja mam to 

http://www.animewallpapers.com/wallpapers/zoids/full_1_1024.asp

----------

## senu

GFXartist

http://www.gfxartist.com/community/member_galleries/list/38

----------

## galimedes

Hm a ja podam link, który może się źle kojarzyć lecz są tu na prawdę fajne tapetki   :Wink: 

http://www.themexp.org/listings.php?type=wp&view=date

Pozdro

----------

## milu

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Hm a ja podam link, który może się źle kojarzyć lecz są tu na prawdę fajne tapetki  
> 
> http://www.themexp.org/listings.php?type=wp&view=date
> 
> Pozdro

 

Owszem jest trochę fajnych ale niestety część tapet na tej stronce ma oznaczenie XP i część spakowana do exe :S => na to ostatnie wine pomocą  :Wink: 

----------

